# Using the Residency calculator



## Brookey (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi everyone

*Background:*
I got my Visa (subclass 189) on the 14th of Jan 2015

I made a validation trip to Melbourne from 15-19 August 2015 and returned back to UAE.

Now im finally planning to migrate on the 30th of april lane:

*Using the Residency Calculator:*
Is this how my inputs will look like:

Permanent Residence Date: 14th of Jan 2015

Lawful Residence Date: 15 August 2015 (lawful residence date = first landing date or date when you get a tax number?)

Intended Lodgement Date : Any date after arrival

Period outside Aus: 20-Aug-2015 to 29 April 2016

Please let me know if all the fields are correct. It will be appreciated and maybe someone who googles will also come across this and know how to use it 

Thanks!


----------



## Brookey (Apr 3, 2016)

Bump


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Your permanent residence date is the date you become a PR. If you applied offshore, then it's the day you first arrive in Australia as a PR.

Lawful residence date is the date you become 'resident' in Australia on any visa - PR or otherwise. This is more of an issue for people who come in on another visa (like a work or student visa) and convert to PR later, since the time spent on the non-PR visa can count towards the residency requirement. But in your case, it is also the day you arrive in Australia (same as PR date).

Period outside Australia is self-explanatory.


----------



## Brookey (Apr 3, 2016)

ozbound12 said:


> Your permanent residence date is the date you become a PR. If you applied offshore, then it's the day you first arrive in Australia as a PR.
> 
> Lawful residence date is the date you become 'resident' in Australia on any visa - PR or otherwise. This is more of an issue for people who come in on another visa (like a work or student visa) and convert to PR later, since the time spent on the non-PR visa can count towards the residency requirement. But in your case, it is also the day you arrive in Australia (same as PR date).
> 
> Period outside Australia is self-explanatory.


Mine's an offshore, so that means my PR Date = Landing Date its gonna look like this then:

Permanent Residence Date: 15 August 2015

Lawful Residence Date: 15 August 2015 

Intended Lodgement Date : Any date after 29-april-2016

Period outside Aus: 20-Aug-2015 to 29 April 2016

Thankyou!


----------

